# FIRE PROTECTION



## cowboy41 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not noticed a place to seek and obtain answers to questions regarding fire protection issues.

Since I see a large number of ME's working the the fire protection field, I thought this would be a place to post.

I hope I am not out of line by starting this thread, and if I am I apologize to the powers that be.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy41 said:


> I have not noticed a place to seek and obtain answers to questions regarding fire protection issues.
> Since I see a large number of ME's working the the fire protection field, I thought this would be a place to post.
> 
> I hope I am not out of line by starting this thread, and if I am I apologize to the powers that be.


You just created one. Well done. I am sure more will follow your lead.

Wlecome to the EB family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

cowboy41,

Welcome to the board!!

I have only seen a few Fire Protection PE's post here and usually they haven't stayed for long. I am sure the board administrators would be happy to have you create interest in a new niche, especially one that you see as not being represented anywhere else.

FWIW --

I review building construction for Life and Safety as well as Fire Suppression at hazardous waste treatment, storage, and disposal facilities (TSDFs). I am a state regulator and an environmental engineer by education but I wear several different hats. 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2007)

Cowboy, I do a little Fire and Life Safety reviews and a bunch of sprinkler reviews. I decided not to go FPE because of the lack of study materials, but I'll help where I can.


----------



## cowboy41 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have been very impressed with the quality of posters on this site.

What a great resource.

My work is in the private sector mostly working with Architects ,Developers and Contractors, as part of their design team.

My area of expertise are suppression systems, wet and non-wet, but I do a fair amount of consulting when it comes to life safety, detector systems and passive systems.

I am looking forward to gleaming much knowledge from you all.

Thanks for the welcome.

Cowboy


----------



## HERO (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

I do fire hazard/risk analysis, code consultation, smoke control/smoke evac, and water based fire suppression systems. Most of the time we do proscriptive based approached depending on the building layout and construction. Other times, we have to do a performance based analysis because the code makes life safety compliance impossible. I work with Engineers, architects, contractors, and other agents in the building industry.

Right now, here in California, the SFM, BSC, HCD, OSPOD, and every X Y Z agency are upgrading their codes effective January 1, 2008. New Fire, Building, Mechanical, Plumbing, Energy, and Electrical codes will be updated per cal state requirements.

We are extremly busy. Once in a while I drop by to see what's going.


----------



## HERO (Dec 21, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Cowboy, I do a little Fire and Life Safety reviews and a bunch of sprinkler reviews. I decided not to go FPE because of the lack of study materials, but I'll help where I can.


Hey Worley......Congrats buddy on passing your PE! Score one for the good guys!


----------

